# chinese hamster - Fife



## debs9019 (Feb 7, 2010)

Willdow is looking for a new loving and forever home i rescued him back in may a long with his brother, as they where both getting miss treated  hes a lovely wee thing can be a bit shy at times but ones he gets too know you hes fine hes very friendly not sure what he will be like with Kids. hes all so missing a bit of his tail but hes totally fine i had him vet checked etc










i all so gave him the name willow but you're more than welcome too chance that :]


----------

